

Why C# is not a good choice for web development? - afshinmeh
http://afshinm.name/why-c-sharp-is-not-a-good-choice-for-web-development?

======
matthewking
This is an argument against your programming workflow rather than C# itself,
it just so happens that in this case you can't edit the DLL to save yourself
from your own bad practices.

There is no reason not to use C# in your article. It would be better titled
"Why you should always use version control and maintain a production ready
master branch"

